# Both Sides of the Fence: A Strategic Review of Chronic Wasting Disease



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Both Sides of the Fence: A Strategic Review of Chronic Wasting Disease

Management Costs and Benefits

A Report Prepared for the Canadian Wildlife Federation by Dr. Paul C. James Research Fellow, Canadian Plains Research Center, University of Regina

October 2008

This analysis by Dr. Paul James, Research Fellow, Canadian Plains Research Centre, University of Regina, was funded by the Canadian Wildlife Federation. The views are those of the author and do not necessarily reflect the views of the Canadian Wildlife Federation.

2

Table of Contents

1. Executive Summary.3

2. Acknowledgements.3

3. Introduction: The Need for a Review..4

4. Chronic Wasting Disease: A Brief Overview.5

5. An Integrated Approach..9

6. CWD in the Saskatchewan Wild Herd: Costs and Benefits9

7. CWD in the Saskatchewan Farmed Herd: Costs and Benefits...16

8. Synthesis and Conclusions..18

Ecological, social and economic risks of CWD..19 Cost benefit analysis of CWD control and management.20  both sides of the fence

Efficacy of control and management  both sides of the fence21

Lessons for future CWD and wildlife disease management.21

9. References...22

10. Appendix A. Saskatchewan Cervid Game Farming Economic Analysis..23

3

1. Executive Summary

A review of the current situation with respect to Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) in wild and farmed deer and elk was conducted. An overview of the disease and its environmental, social and economic risks is presented. Attention is also paid to the economic costs and benefits of current CWD control and management on both sides of the fence of Saskatchewan. At present, CWD has no known significant risk, other than the one it poses for some economic markets of game farming. Despite this, game farming income has grown consistently since its inception, mainly due to the rising demand for deer and elk trophies harvested from game farms operating as shoot farms. Despite the expenditures of countless millions of dollars fighting CWD across North America, it has not been eradicated or contained to any significant extent, and continues to gain ground. As such, the fence between the wild and farmed herds no longer exists, and regulations and policies of both government and non-government agencies regarding CWD need to be revisited in this light. Perhaps the biggest lesson learned for future disease management is that if proper risk analysis had been conducted prior to the hasty establishment of the game farm industry, much economic hardship could have been avoided, and less government regulation would have been ultimately required.


snip... please see full text here ;



Friday, February 20, 2009
Both Sides of the Fence: A Strategic Review of Chronic Wasting Disease 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/02/both-sides-of-fence-strategic-review-of.html



end...TSS




Greetings,



>>>Despite the expenditures of countless millions of dollars fighting CWD across North America, it has not been eradicated or contained to any significant extent, and continues to gain ground. As such, the fence between the wild and farmed herds no longer exists, and regulations and policies of both government and non-government agencies regarding CWD need to be revisited in this light.<<<


CONSIDERING these factors then, in my opinion, the game farms should all be shut down for good, asap, on both sides of the border. ...


QUESTION and opinions welcome ;


IS a 'do nothing' ... 'don't look, don't tell policy', a good thing, or a bad thing for the management of CWD, just because of 'economic cost' ???


WE know how high some game farm infection rates are, so do we gamble with the wild $$$




kind regards, 

Terry




Chronic wasting disease in a Wisconsin white-tailed deer farm 79% INFECTION RATE


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/09/chronic-wasting-disease-in-wisconsin.html




Monday, February 09, 2009

Exotic Meats USA Announces Urgent Statewide Recall of Elk Tenderloin Because It May Contain Meat Derived From An Elk Confirmed To Have CWD 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/02/exotic-meats-usa-announces-urgent.html



Saturday, January 24, 2009

Research Project: Detection of TSE Agents in Livestock, Wildlife, Agricultural Products, and the Environment Location: 2008 Annual Report

http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2009/01/research-project-detection-of-tse.html


Wednesday, January 07, 2009

CWD to tighten taxidermy rules Hunters need to understand regulations

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-to-tighten-taxidermy-rules-hunters.html


Monday, January 05, 2009

CWD, GAME FARMS, BAITING, AND POLITICS

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-game-farms-baiting-and-politics.html


Thursday, December 25, 2008 Lions and Prions and Deer Demise

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/12/lions-and-prions-and-deer-demise.html


Tuesday, January 06, 2009

CWD Update 93 December 29, 2008

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-update-93-december-29-2008.html


Sunday, September 07, 2008

CWD LIVE TEST, and the political aspects or fallout of live testing for BSE in cattle in the USA

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/09/cwd-live-test-and-political-aspects-or.html


2008 CWD Laboratory Testing for Wild White-tailed Deer

http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25806-202922--,00.html



TSS


Friday, February 20, 2009
Both Sides of the Fence: A Strategic Review of Chronic Wasting Disease 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/02/both-sides-of-fence-strategic-review-of.html


----------

